# Puppy escape!



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, the little buggers have learned that there is a spot between the gate and fence where they can get there heads threw. Little Trinity just found a way to not only get her head stuck, but push hard enough to get her body threw to the other side. So I ran down and scruffed her, pulled her back and told her no. Blocked the exit, and am now keeping an eye on them to make sure there not stupid and get there heads stuck again.
Hopefully they leave it alone now, but what can I do if this becomes a frequent thing? And did I handle the situation right or should I do something else?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2013)

Great Pyrenees are GREAT escape artists. Secure ALL fencing and gates. If there is a hole, gap, dip... they will find it and use it. Scruffing her will not dp anything for her right now. Add a t-post or do whatever you need to do so their heads CAN'T fit through. Rule of thumb..if they can get their head through then they can get their bodies through.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Great Pyrenees are GREAT escape artists. Secure ALL fencing and gates. If there is a hole, gap, dip... they will find it and use it. Scruffing her will not dp anything for her right now. Add a t-post or do whatever you need to do so their heads CAN'T fit through. Rule of thumb..if they can get their head through then they can get their bodies through.


Ugh...Alright, I have an extra railroad tie I can burry in front of the gate, and just limit it to opening a single way. That way no more heads can get stuck, and no more escapes! Hopefully they dont make it a habit of trying to get out.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2013)

.. not make it a habit..   

They are pyr pups... I'd think there was something wrong with them if they didn't. Seriously... they are *KNOWN* for this.

Look anywhere on any site... FENCING AND SECURE FENCING IS A MUST!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> .. not make it a habit..
> 
> They are pyr pups... I'd think there was something wrong with them if they didn't. Seriously... they are *KNOWN* for this.
> 
> Look anywhere on any site... FENCING AND SECURE FENCING IS A MUST!


I know I know, but I can still dream and ask T_T


----------



## neener92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> .. not make it a habit..
> 
> They are pyr pups... I'd think there was something wrong with them if they didn't. Seriously... they are *KNOWN* for this.
> 
> Look anywhere on any site... FENCING AND SECURE FENCING IS A MUST!


HAHA! I know how you feel BMF! My pyr Katy is an escape artist, lucky for me I live in the middle of nowhere and if she gets out its not THAT big of a deal.  None the less is kinda annoying. But, I can't be mad when she looks at me with those puppy eyes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2013)

A pyr... ya can't help but love them but if you give them...

an Acre.... they will take 5
5 acres.....they will take 15
15acres.....they will take 50
100...............300
300...............10000000000000000000000000


----------

